# Flickr thread



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

Share your flickr profile 

Here is mine:

psygeist
*www.flickr.com/photos/psygeist/


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2011)

heres my photostream at flicker

*www.flickr.com/photos/34748095@N07/

but you can also search me by sujoyp


----------



## toofan (Apr 2, 2011)

Check my work at:

Flickr: toofan.v's Photostream


----------



## Sounava (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's my photostream:

Flickr: Sounava's Photostream


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 13, 2011)

I do some simple photography here. 

Flickr: Nikhil Verma's Photostream


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is mine 

Flickr: ajayashish's Photostream


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 18, 2011)

here's mine:
Flickr: ~~Shwetz~~'s Photostream


----------



## Krow (Apr 18, 2011)

I am here: www.flickr.com/photos/pranayparab


----------



## needapc (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is mine... just starting off... on my photography passion...

3rd eye of Deb's' Photostream


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jan 12, 2012)

n mine 
Flickr: ideepakkrishnan's Photostream


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 12, 2012)

My photo-stream: Flickr: digitman2006's Photostream


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 30, 2012)

Mine  

Flickr: Sri Harsha Madineni's Photostream


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my friend's Flickr Photostream. Please check his works- CJ Graphy


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 30, 2012)

Flickr: SathyaBhat's Photostream


----------



## astroutkarsh (Feb 6, 2012)

I am @ Flickr: utkarsh kulkarni's Photostream


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 14, 2012)

@sujoyp Awesome pics!!!. Especially the macro ones. You should add these to some relevant group on flickr so that they get more views and appreciation. 

@sriharsha_madineni Nice pics from a P&S. Some of the are awesome in terms of colors.

@astroutkarsh The 1000D is a great camera. You can do much much better 

I am new to this thread. And my flickr photostream Flickr: marvelprash's Photostream


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 19, 2012)

^^
Thank you


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks marvelousprashant ....I am sorry I read ur comment late  I really have no idea how people get soo much views in flicker...is it coz of tags


----------



## mastervk (Feb 20, 2012)

My flicker profile :Flickr: mastervk's Photostream


@sujoy join groups and add your pics to relevant groups..This will increase views..Also if you comment on other people pics they might visit your pics and comment..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2012)

@mastervk Okk...will try


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2012)

@mastervk Awesome close-ups. Really great work


----------



## trublu (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's mine :

gr@ss0pper's photostream



Krow said:


> I am here: Flickr: Pranay Parab's Photostream



Awesome work...krow 
(krow = reverse of work  )


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

My flickr profile-

Karan Raj Baruah- Flickr


----------



## reddead (Apr 8, 2012)

Mine:

Flickr


----------



## arian29 (Apr 14, 2012)

Flickr: doomslyr's Photostream


----------



## deneb (Oct 1, 2012)

My Flickr profile

Flickr: denebq's Photostream


----------



## choudang (Oct 18, 2012)

i don't have much in flickr [forgot old id, joined again].. few pics you may like .. upload more. 

debaxish


----------



## abc.kb (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is mine Flickr: abckb's Photostream


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 2, 2012)

My Flickr Photostream:
Flickr: GouravKumar's Photostream

I mostly do nature photography and macro shots


----------



## clickclick (Dec 31, 2012)

Amateur, noob, can call me whatever 

Flickr: clickclick73's Photostream


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2013)

have been shooting for quite some, would love to connect with the digit community 

Flickr: Amlan Mathur's Photostream

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8359/8299553352_f856534511.jpg


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, this is my flickr thread with my new D7000 & 50mm lens Flickr: Rajdeep_1990's Photostream


----------



## kaz (Feb 22, 2014)

This is mine
Follow me if you like my pics and comments are most welcomed (negative one specially)


P.S.-This is my 500th post


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2014)

congrats kaz... 

y is everyone having there id on there flickr link and I have some random number ....



> Flickr: sujoyp's Photostream


----------



## kaz (Feb 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> congrats kaz...
> 
> y is everyone having there id on there flickr link and I have some random number ....



Go here: *www.flickr.com/account

and check
*Your Flickr web addresses*
which can be edited only once..

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/545/ydt1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot kaz ...done the change

Now my page is  -> Flickr: sujoyp's Photostream


----------



## kaz (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 23, 2014)

kaz said:


> Go here: *www.flickr.com/account
> 
> and check
> *Your Flickr web addresses*
> ...



ThankYou so much Kaz 

here's Mine Flickr: ayush_chh's Photostream


----------



## kaz (Feb 23, 2014)

Great that I helped....And niice uploads bro


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> Great that I helped....And niice uploads bro



Thanks Bro!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 22, 2014)

here's mine *www.flickr.com/photos/120406965@N07/


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's mine : Hrishikesh Sharma@Flickr.
Have joined there recently.


----------



## Raziel (May 28, 2014)

My Flickr stream. 

*www.flickr.com/photos/65914935@N05/


----------



## kaz (May 28, 2014)

Raziel said:


> My Flickr stream.
> 
> *www.flickr.com/photos/65914935@N05/



Some great shots....Were do you live?

- - - Updated - - -

I would have loved to see the exif data of your uploads you know for camera, lenses and settings used....But you seem to have decided not to show it for any of the uploads....


----------



## Raziel (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]: Thank you.  I'm from Kerala. Sorry I had not enough time to add all the info..Pics are shot with NEX 3N, and Lumia 800. Lens mostly used is a vintage Carl Zeiss HFT Planar 50mm f1.4


----------



## ayush_chh (May 30, 2014)

Raziel said:


> @kaz : Thank you.  I'm from Kerala. Sorry I had not enough time to add all the info..Pics are shot with NEX 3N, and Lumia 800. Lens mostly used is a vintage Carl Zeiss HFT Planar 50mm f1.4




Hi Raziel....really great Photographs!

i think what Kaz meant was that flickr does not show Exif data for your clicks. have you turned something off there?


----------



## kaz (May 30, 2014)

Or may be he removes that in photoshop or lightroom unknowingly


----------



## Raziel (May 30, 2014)

[MENTION=9606]ayush_chh[/MENTION]: Hi Ayush Thanks, I'm new to flickr, just uploaded them last month and I don't know if I've changed any settings..I'll check later. Also, the pics are cropped and did some basic editing in Photoshop so the output may not have the full exif data. Another thing is I have used different manual focus lenses via adapter so the exif wouldn't contain lens settings like Aperture/FOV..etc.

The basic settings I used for the NEX are: 
Mode: Aperture Priority
ISO: Auto or 200 for day.
Image Size: 16:9 (I like a wider composition)
Aperture: Usually full open @ 1.4, 1.8 etc, for nice bokeh & depth of field.

Lenses used are: 
Carl Zeiss HFT Planar 50mm f1.4 (Rollei QBM Mount)
Pentacon Electric 50mm f1.8 MC (M42 Mount)
Helios 44-2 58mm f2.0 (M42 Mount)
SEL1650PZ (NEX Kit lens)
SEL16F28 ( NEX Wide angle)
( Also a lot of pics are shot using my custom Lumia 800. Can be viewed here: Images by Raziel ®: Photos taken with my mobile phone & more )

I hope that helps.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 1, 2014)

Raziel said:


> @ayush_chh : Hi Ayush Thanks, I'm new to flickr, just uploaded them last month and I don't know if I've changed any settings..I'll check later. Also, the pics are cropped and did some basic editing in Photoshop so the output may not have the full exif data. Another thing is I have used different manual focus lenses via adapter so the exif wouldn't contain lens settings like Aperture/FOV..etc.
> 
> The basic settings I used for the NEX are:
> Mode: Aperture Priority
> ...



Cool man....Nice Gear


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally another NEX user who is trying out manual lenses .... It's awesome fun considering that you can get the lenses pretty cheap and then fit them via adapters


----------



## Raziel (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=2396]ayush[/MENTION]: thanx 
 [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Yes it's really awesome, I love those vintage lenses coz they are full of character, I love the bokehs and flares they create. They may not be perfect but the imperfection is what makes them special for me. Not to mention that they are built way tougher than today's lenses. The Sony 50mm for NEX cost like 20K while a Takumar/Pentacon/Minolta 50mms costs only like 2.5K and gives great images.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 3, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]: very true, plus there is the whole awesome feeling of using it manually with focus peaking and getting some good images. BTW where are you buying these lenses from? I had a couple that came as part of our very old film camera, but I can't seem to find any reliable place to purchase them here


A thread that I had stated to discuss buying used lenses ... *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/184165-buying-used-lenses.html


----------



## Raziel (Jun 3, 2014)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Agreed! focus peaking makes these lenses a joy to use.
I buy mostly from ebay, also once from jjmehta forum. There are some trusted members/friends there that I usually buy from. Before the purchase I always ask the seller for detailed info about the item like the condition of the optics etc. and then only I buy it. So far the lenses I've bought were in good condition. 
and btw, Nice thread there, will be helpful.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2014)

Here is mine : *www.flickr.com/photos/siddharthtomar/
Uhm, nothing special, although I am trying to improve on the post processing front~


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 23, 2014)

just *www.flickr.com/photos/127144754@N06/


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is mine, Critique and comments are more than welcome

*www.flickr.com/people/26812734@N08/

*www.facebook.com/upadhyay.photography


----------



## nac (Jan 6, 2015)

Upadhyay said:


> Here is mine, Critique and comments are more than welcome
> 
> *www.flickr.com/people/26812734@N08/
> 
> *www.facebook.com/upadhyay.photography


Great work


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2015)

nice photos upadhyay  ..which cam and lens are you using for birds...looks soo pro


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 7, 2015)

[MENTION=171894]Upadhyay[/MENTION] - Your flickr page is great. Love those Maha Kumbh photos.


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I mostly use 7D with 400 5.6L on Gitzo for birds for everything else it's 30D, 7D, D4 with various lenses

All Mahakumbh is with Nikon D4 with 14-24 and 24-70


----------



## quan chi (Jan 17, 2015)

Here is my flickr profile: *www.flickr.com/photos/92952389@N03/


----------



## Upadhyay (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

It is something I was trying since last few months and finally launched my website.

It's not a flickr thread but as these images are interactive 360 panorama flickr will only support the static ones.

interactive 360 panoramas and Virtual Tours Homepage - interactive 360 panoramas and Virtual Tours

Please click on the main banner image to launch the panorama in a separate window.

Critique and comments are more than welcome.

cheers,
Praveen


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

*www.flickr.com/photos/127144754@N06/


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> *www.flickr.com/photos/127144754@N06/



Nice clicks bro 
You should share your pics here: *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread.html


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

kaz said:


> Nice clicks bro
> You should share your pics here: *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread.html



No good pics !And their is only 4-5 pics IN TOTAL


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2015)

You'll build pictures in time...  Tab tak post what you have..... Its where we all share pics


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> You'll build pictures in time...  Tab tak post what you have..... Its where we all share pics



Ok!sure☺


----------

